# inspirational words...



## Military mind (13 Feb 2005)

inspirational words from the blackwater tactical Weekly:

"Somewhere a True Believer is training to kill you.
He is training with minimum food or water, in austere conditions, day and night. 
The only thing clean on him is his weapon. 
He doesn't worry about what workout to do---his rucksack weighs what it weighs, and he runs until the enemy stops chasing him. 
The True Believer doesn't care "how hard it is"; he knows he either wins or he dies. 
He doesn't go home at 1700; he is home. 
He knows only the Cause. 
Now, who wants to quit?"


----------

